

New Logo for National Reconnaisaance Office - mhb
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2013/12/not-from-the-onion-nrol-39.html#

======
mhb
New logo for US spy satellite from National Reconnaissance Office is weirdly
similar to anti-communist propaganda:

[https://twitter.com/tinyrevolution/status/409324433371705344...](https://twitter.com/tinyrevolution/status/409324433371705344/photo/1)

